# FreeBSD Raspberry Pi minimal image



## lucdig (Apr 24, 2019)

Hi, I see on the repositories that only one 12.0-STABLE .img for RPI3 exists, and it's > 2Gb.

The .img includes Mate, anyway, I need only a minimal image because I want my Pi only for firewalling and routing.

Does anyone know whether a minimal image exists?

Thanks, regards


----------



## malavon (Apr 24, 2019)

Check out Crochet at https://github.com/freebsd/crochet
I've never done it before, am running it right now to give it a test. It shouldn't be difficult, all you need is sources and the right uboot port installed.


----------



## lucdig (Apr 25, 2019)

The github web page tells that only RaspberryPi and RaspberryPi 2 are supported, I would like to buy a RaspberryPi 3

Thanks anyway


----------



## hukadan (Apr 25, 2019)

The web page is misleading, see:








						crochet/board/RaspberryPi3 at master · freebsd/crochet
					

Build FreeBSD images for RaspberryPi, BeagleBone, PandaBoard, and others. - crochet/board/RaspberryPi3 at master · freebsd/crochet




					github.com


----------



## malavon (Apr 25, 2019)

lucdig Could you link to the image you wanted to use? I can't find an official image of FreeBSD 12 for RPI3 that includes mate.
In the official 12-RELEASE image there are no packages included but I did see there's quite a big chunk of data (almost 1 Gb) in "/usr/lib/debug/".
I'm pretty sure you could create a smaller image if you wanted to by removing unnecessary stuff, but all-in-all debug symbols can be useful to have.


----------



## malavon (Apr 28, 2019)

I'm going to correct myself here for future reference, after reading this in another thread:
Quote:
crochet is dead, you can use release.sh:        

```
cd /usr/src/release
./release.sh -c arm64/RPI3.conf
```
:End Quote


----------

